# PC vs. Console



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 1, 2010)

This must be an age old debate 

Still, I'd like to see what the views of gamers are today.
What do you prefer for gaming - a PC or a console?

I prefer a console. Mainly because it has games releasing for it for a very long time.
While a PC gaming rig is hardly future proof!


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 1, 2010)

two people have voted for the PC.
Would you guys mind telling us why? (leave comments people!)


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer NES which is a console.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer PC over console anyday. Nothing can beat the Mouse + KB Combo. Do you feel that playing GTA 4 in Console is awesome. Naah!! then you're lying. Otherwise you're getting used to.

PC stands tall in many aspects and i dont want to put them all here as it was discussed over thousand time here.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 1, 2010)

@ Rajkumar - regarding the keyboard + mouse combo, it is only a matter of getting used to it.

What other aspects does the PC stand tall in?

The PC is expensive (in case it's a good rig and, for some time, future proof)
If not, you've got to keep upgrading it very often.

In the case of a console, you have many titles coming for a considerably long time (we all know how long the PS2 has been on - and it has still got juice left!)
Plus, you don't need to keep upgrading it!


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 1, 2010)

PC has a advantage of having more games and more engaging ones but a console somehow gives a different feel... A big TV screen is cheaper than an equally sized monitor too...


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2010)

As far as online FPS gaming for me is concerned, PC stands tall with it's mouse.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 2, 2010)

PC for its multitasking  and u can even connect a gamepad to it n enjoy more games!


----------



## walkmanguru (Jun 2, 2010)

Pc all the way! Console gaming is just a crippled version of PC gaming...No idea why people are preferring consoles. They get outdated in few years. With PC, you are able to run latest games at all their visual glory. Crysis 2 - which will comes on both consoles and PC platform - is going to look much better on PC...


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 2, 2010)

@ ico - I agree on the point that the PC is great for FPS games

@ Walkmanguru - The consoles get outdated over time, but PC does too - more frequently at that! You have to update it again and again to be able to play the latest games. And if you say that yours is future proof, it is expensive as hell!


----------



## official (Jun 2, 2010)

If u guys are talking about some reason let me tell u this
1. comparing PC and consoles is folly...not only do they differ in price point but also in purpose.
 to make a decent gaming PC will cost thrice than a console.
but that does not mean consoul wins..xbox 360 especially sells in india (almost 75%) coz it can be modded..and one can play pirated games for 50-100k..there are very few genuine gamers who buy original titles. So if one buys a console + original games then its equal to PC+ original games. And yeah PC is the most pirated one..but my dear fellow men dont u think if guys have guts to put a 17k card into a system then they can also buy Original PC titles..and its way lower than the consoles..and in recent time this is happening.
 Ps3 cant be modded so only genuine gamers buy it.

2. If quality is concerned then it again makes no sense in comparing a 16k console(x360) and a 19k console (PS3) to a 25k GFX card (5870)..

yeah u can argue by saying that consoles have GOW 3, uncharted 2, FFx13, GOW2...
and they look gorgeous..plz dont be a fan boy coz u know that if some one is comparing as per visual glory and hardware perspective PC is a Demon..

its not that u require high end card  to play..i still hav my 3 yr old 8800gt and it runs all game flawlessly..with almost 40 fps at 1920x1080 with medium to high settings..

and YES it solely depends on the game developer to utilise the full potential of a console..coz its the game engine that use the hardware to produce images. 

PC is versatile..where as consoles are mono..but sometime i just like to hold my joystiq and run around..FPS, RPG, RTS were born for PC..Racing, Arcade Fighting were bred for Consoles.
 Have u guys ever thought of moding games..im doin so for last 3 yrs and let me tell u there is nothing so addictive than that..has anyone thought of this in consoles??
 But both hav their own shares of glory..i enjoy both my consoles and PC..but i still like the ability to minimize my games wen my mother comes to my room..wat to do with those consoles????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 2, 2010)

No point debating. Neither of them wins. Both have their advantages and disadvantages. So don't be blind, open your eye and see.


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 3, 2010)

official said:


> So if one buys a console + original games then its equal to PC+ original games.
> 
> If quality is concerned then it again makes no sense in comparing a 16k console(x360) and a 19k console (PS3) to a 25k GFX card (5870)..
> 
> ...



Balls!
A console +original games will cost less than a PC + original games. Yeah, maybe if you buy a hundred or more, they will be pretty much the same!

And a PC requires frequent mods, atleast if you want to play the latest titles! In case of a console, developers dish out games for it for a very long time.

As far as the FPS, RTS, Arcade and Racing are concerned, it's a matter of choice. You can't say the PC is better just 'coz you like FPS and RTS.
Oh, and RPG is not specifically for the PC! 

About the minimizing feature, well, um..... I guess I've got to give that one to you


----------



## SaptarshiGhosh (Jun 6, 2010)

PC is much better than consoles especially the PS3.
@Raghav Talwar: I don't know that how you told that PCs aren't future proof. Generally a PC @ 65,000/- is future proof for 4-5 years. After that you can upgrade the parts separately. Atleast in consoles you cann't do that. Moreover if you want a more future proof PC for ~10 years then go for Dell Alienware Aurora ALX.

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

*@Raghav Talwar:* If you play genuine games then they would cost you less in PC. For example- Assassin's Creed II for PS3 is ~2.5k; for Xbox ~2k whereas for PC its around ~1k. So you can feel the difference. Moreover some of the developers have already announced that they will not produce PS3 versions of some titles. But not a single one for PC. Moreover the release of Win7 has added boost to the PC gaming.*

@walkmanguru:* Yes, I support you.


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

i love my ps2 & gameboy advance


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Jun 7, 2010)

@ Saptarishi - a PC for 65K may be future proof, but consoles at 12K are also future proof - and for a longer duration, as you have seen with the PS2.
About the games being cheaper, that may be true. But not many people play original games in India...... I don't know how long it will take to crack the PS3 though.


----------



## official (Jun 9, 2010)

no point in arguing over this..ill try to get an arcade this week.. got some cash in hand


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 9, 2010)

The dude who started this thread....there was a pretty long thread about pc versus ps3 in the comp gaming section and like this is what i think when i compare pc with the different available consoles....also this type of thread does not make any sense because u cant compare the pc as a whole to all the consoles together....like a ps3 or a xbox 360 against a pc will have different issues whereas when u compare the wii with a pc theres a different issue... so i am trying to say is that ur query should have been more specific to a console..

*1. Price factor : *


For a moment lets forget about piracy and assume we are in the present tense we are not talking about the past ...
So basically lets start looking at the main contenders for the pc .....they would be the ps3 and the xbox 360 ..
_Now a ps3 would cost you 20k ... so would an xbox 360 ...
an xbox 360 would cost 20k because ull get a wireless adapter....a hard disk so you can add 5-6k for that **** _

now a new pc which would be able to play games what the ps3 and xbox can do would be about 45k assuming we use the same display thats a full HD 40 inch LCD Tv for 45k

the price for the ps3 and xbox 360 works out to : 65k 
the pc works out to 90k 

so that way ur initial setup cost for a pc goes up ....but we need to keep in mind that you cant run a windows or a similar OS on a console like a ps3 or xbox 360 so now the dude who got a console invests another 20k for a pc for doing his work.... that way theres only a diff of 5k ....so that way ur doomed..

also assuming that you buy say one game a month for a console ... presently would cost you 2.5k and a little more for the exclusive titles.... the same titles for the pc cost half that amount... or one fourth...
so like when u own a pc you save nearly 1k+ a month depending on the game against the guy with a console ....
but you need to upgrade your pc every 10months since the hardware requirements increase.... so say you save 12k in 10 months and sell of ur old gpu and get a new card for 14k so u are future proof for another 10 months... but after 2 years you would need to give a complete overhaul ... so like you would be again spending a 15-20k on upgrades of ram and processor etc... so that way you'll be at par with that dude whos got a console...actually he'll be spending less than you and saving about 5-10k....

so in the long run yeah a console works out a little cheaper



*2. Eye-candy and gfx *

This is one area where a pc wins hands down.... a 50k pc could beat a ps3 or an xbox 360 in this area very easily... given the pc is configured with the correct parts.... a pc for that much amount has a lot more processing power than a console for the current time and they'll only get bigger meaner and better..
a ps3 can do max raw power output of 2.5TFLOPS...and the xbox 360 about 1.5TFLOPS....at standard clock rate.... and the ps3 can push max to about 6TFLOPS...thats when u overclock it from default 3.2ghz to 6ghz
same thing goes for the xbox i think 


so theres no question that the ps3 or xbox 360 have better visuals than a pc ....its just not possible.. 




*3. Pirated games and modded consoles* 

This is the most interesting part of the discussion .... 
pirated games for the pc are avilable for like 50 bucks a disc... and the pirated games for the xbox 360 are avialable for like 100 - 150 bucks a game...moreover you can download them on the pc no need to buy them also ...but the ps3 is not crackable.... so like you have to shell out 2.5k for a game or atleast 1.5k so i really cry when i have to shell that much out for a game...   

this part really gives pc the lead....it depends on you...if you are a game collector or no .... like i am so i often get the limited edition pieces of copy of a game every month from the USA... and i prefer to buy original games i have like 10 titles on the pc thats pretty less.. but i play only one thats cs 1.6....the rest of the titles i have on the ps3...
and yea the next part is modding the consoles..
console modding to run pirated games is a art in itself.... all the tech biggies spend millions of dollars developing encryptions algorithms hadrware locks etc etc to protect the digital media... but eventually except the ps3.... every device has been broken into and re-engineered...so the point i am making is that console mods are good ... in a way since they give u the freedom to do what you want to do with ur console and not what the biggies want you to do ...  
additionaly to play pirated games you need a modded console....which is expensive depending on the console like modding a xbox 360 costs like 2-5k and then u cant play on xbox live ....whats the point then ? for a psp the thing costs free-500 bucks... i remember for the psp 3k when i bought mine i kept up with the chichHEN thing and i was able to mod my psp 3k to run M-33 firmware and i was in bangalore that time and 1 day after the exploit was released i went to the market to buy a 8gb mark 2 mem stick ... so the shop keeper saw M-33 on my psp 3k and asked me if i could show him how to do it .... he would give me the stick for free... and then i bargained a little and i got a original UMD + a 8gb mem stick that like 3.5k worth stuff for free.. 

so like i basically dont support piracy but at the same time i feel that the users should be allowed to do what they want with their console.... you get that type of freedom with a pc ... so a pc clearly wins in this area also...



*5.Online gameplay * 
this is where the pc sucks and the consoles rock ! ! ! ! !@@@@@


okay this is from my experience of playing online since past 7 years i know how much the pc sucks and specially when u live in india ...

the network gaming architecture of the pc is really bad .... specially when u live in india and the minimum latency to non-indian servers is above 100ms ....its like really irritating u shoot at the guy you can see the bullets hitting him but he doesnt die ...and you go  WTF @@#@@$$@#%$%$#^%^%$^%^%&^
and believe me i stopped playing online on the pc just because of this ... i was like OMFG>... this is so shitty and i waited like 3 years for the game server hosting to come but even now.... apart from cs and quake and some other few games there are hardly any servers in india then i was going to purchase a console and i decided to get a ps3 because i heard that the online gaming experience is like nirvana ....total bliss

and like really i was just shocked when i put up my ps3 online ... i played battlefield bad company 2 and i was like just ****ing staring at the screen it was like pure nirvana....i couldnt believe i was playing with guys from america and it was like they were sitting beside me on LAN.... and my latency to that server from my internet is about 250ms ... so i was like w0w ... i really hadnt enjoyed playing online like that since the days on LAN in the gaming cafes in mumbai ... 


so like even if the games are expensive after playing online it was like a tooooooooooo-gooooood-gawd experience and i really dont regret my decision ..


----------



## prasath_digit (Jun 9, 2010)

*I prefer Consoles.......*

PC gaming is cutting edge no doubt......but, consoles are *The Way of Gaming* IMO

*PC Gaming* = Only for Computer Geeks/Hardware Gurus 

*Console Gaming* = For All People 

*www.chicagonow.com/blogs/geek-to-me/assets_c/2009/12/console_vs_pc-thumb-400x289-44719.jpg


----------



## escape7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, I always thought PC was better but then against my personal opinion went and bought a PS3 and a 42" LCD... boy... PC is nowhere in comparison... But that's my own opinion it might differ, but my vote goes to Console


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2010)

prasath_digit said:


> *Console Gaming* = For All People


Nintendo Wii


----------



## novas242001 (May 8, 2012)

*PC* is for *PIRATES*!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 10, 2012)

novas242001 said:


> *PC* is for *PIRATES*!!



most PC gamers are pirates not all(take me for example 17 legit games and still going strong)


----------

